# Sharing some life



## Tanya

The growth my two babies have shown is so amazing. Being used to wild animals I just love the fact that my two little fuzzballs know we are their herd. Not any one elses.... gota love them right?


----------



## Goataddict

Wow Gizmo and Destiny have really grown and are looking beautiful. :goodjob:


----------



## MadHouse

Thanks for sharing!
Lovely pictures! :inlove:


----------



## Tanya

Every one can share photos here. Destiny has recoverd well after her hatd beginings and Gizmo has grown into a real chilled lad.


----------



## MellonFriend

Oh ho they are soooo cute. :inlove: I'm so glad they are doing well.


----------



## toth boer goats

Too cute.


----------



## Goats Rock

Cute goaties! You have a nice place!


----------



## groovyoldlady

Super cute!!!!:inlove:


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awwww love those goats! So cute!


----------



## CaramelKittey

So cute! :inlove:


----------



## Tanya

They are very happy. Thank you. Please post pictures of your babies


----------



## Boers4ever

Ok you asked for it! The first pic is of all my girls. In the very back is Dottie in front of her is Marianne. The mixed breed in the middle is the herd queen, Poppy. And in the very front is Megan. My buck escaped and was on the other side of the fence. 
The second pic is of my new show goat, Sunshine. I had taken her for a walk that day and she was feeling very photogenic. 
The third is how horribly mischievous my buck, Dapple Sauce, is. He got his head stuck in the gate after breaking the latch off the gate. He stinks really bad right now too. My hands still stink and that was 3 days ago!!!!!!


----------



## Tanya

Oh I love how every one is smiling. Even your Dapple Sauce with his head stuck. I love goat pictures. Please use this platform to post photos. I sit and show Destiny and Gizmo and they talk to the pictures. Yeah sounds crazy. Gizmo just wants to eat my phone.


----------



## CaramelKittey

Here are my 'babies.'  All my baby babies have gone to their new homes.

This is EOTL B Escada. That's just her fancy name though. Her real name is Squeaks. We bought her in 2019, and have been loving her since! 









This is Squeaks' half-sister Gracie. Her 'fancy name' is EOTL B Shady Grace. I bottle-fed her when she was 2 weeks old in 2018, and she's been having trouble getting bred and, when she finally did get bred, she miscarried.  We are hoping she will do better when we breed her in February. We have adjusted her diet so we are hoping that will help.


----------



## CaramelKittey

Boers4ever said:


> View attachment 188325
> 
> View attachment 188327
> 
> View attachment 188329
> 
> 
> Ok you asked for it! The first pic is of all my girls. In the very back is Dottie in front of her is Marianne. The mixed breed in the middle is the herd queen, Poppy. And in the very front is Megan. My buck escaped and was on the other side of the fence.
> The second pic is of my new show goat, Sunshine. I had taken her for a walk that day and she was feeling very photogenic.
> The third is how horribly mischievous my buck, Dapple Sauce, is. He got his head stuck in the gate after breaking the latch off the gate. He stinks really bad right now too. My hands still stink and that was 3 days ago!!!!!!


Beautiful! Dapple Sauce has the sweetest most innocent face! Love the name. :inlove:


----------



## Moers kiko boars

What BEAUTIFUL Goats! All so.healthy & happy...I love that DAPPLE Sauce.
So cute...being caught & hung up.at the same time..lol


----------



## Tanya

Hello squeecks and Gracie. @CaramelKittey they are just sooooo huggable.


----------



## MadHouse

Boers4ever said:


> View attachment 188325
> 
> View attachment 188327
> 
> View attachment 188329
> 
> 
> Ok you asked for it! The first pic is of all my girls. In the very back is Dottie in front of her is Marianne. The mixed breed in the middle is the herd queen, Poppy. And in the very front is Megan. My buck escaped and was on the other side of the fence.
> The second pic is of my new show goat, Sunshine. I had taken her for a walk that day and she was feeling very photogenic.
> The third is how horribly mischievous my buck, Dapple Sauce, is. He got his head stuck in the gate after breaking the latch off the gate. He stinks really bad right now too. My hands still stink and that was 3 days ago!!!!!!


Hey, you didn't tell us who the two brown ones are on the left!


----------



## Tanya

Water fun.


----------



## Tanya

Walking the herd


----------



## Tanya

Free browsing


----------



## Tanya

I want it mom


----------



## Tanya

I just have to.


----------



## Tanya

Emu baby fun.


----------



## MellonFriend

Tanya said:


> Water fun.
> View attachment 188355


Oh my goodness. Looks like you guys were having fun.:lolgoat: What do they think of the sprinkler?


----------



## Tanya

They tried tasting sniffing and eventually walking through it. They also realised it produces a puddle of really sweet cool water


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Really cute pictures!


----------



## Boers4ever

MadHouse said:


> Hey, you didn't tell us who the two brown ones are on the left!


Ooops! I honestly didn't see them till now! The one in the back is a buckling named Mighty. The one in front was named Patience. Mighty really blends into the background, despite his white spots!


----------



## Boers4ever

Oh man I have always wanted an ostrich! The baby emus are soooo cute!!


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww.


----------



## MadHouse

Boers4ever said:


> Ooops! I honestly didn't see them till now! The one in the back is a buckling named Mighty. The one in front was named Patience. Mighty really blends into the background, despite his white spots!


Thanks!
Very nice pictures! Love your buck's face!


----------



## MadHouse

@Tanya , thanks for sharing your pictures of your beautiful place and its creatures!


----------



## Tanya

We also want to braai mom. That is South African for BBQ. They looovvvveee the tables and chairs in my lapa


----------



## MadHouse

Tanya said:


> We also want to braai mom. That is South African for BBQ. They looovvvveee the tables and chairs in my lapa


Very lucky goats!


----------



## Tanya

Lmao. They can be so lucky I am a vegetarian.


----------



## CaramelKittey

@MadHouse How are your cute goats doing?


----------



## CaramelKittey

Tanya said:


> Hello squeecks and Gracie. @CaramelKittey they are just sooooo huggable.


Thank you! 
I forgot to mention the buck we are leasing for a while, EOTL GY Jumpin Jack Flash. He's not that huggable though.:haha:


----------



## MadHouse

CaramelKittey said:


> @MadHouse How are your cute goats doing?


They are doing well! I will post one of Jeffrey later. Here is Coco, Willow, Pip, and then May and Pip.


----------



## toth boer goats

:haha:


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Lookin Good!!!!


----------



## Tanya

CaramelKittey said:


> Thank you!
> I forgot to mention the buck we are leasing for a while, EOTL GY Jumpin Jack Flash. He's not that huggable though.:haha:
> View attachment 188481


Ooooh. He looks like he means business


----------



## Tanya

MadHouse said:


> They are doing well! I will post one of Jeffrey later. Here is Coco, Willow, Pip, and then May and Pip.
> View attachment 188485
> 
> 
> View attachment 188483


Look at those models. Ladies and gentleman on the left pip is sporting beautiful stockingless leggings with a top fur line of well bristled hair.... i wish I could get my two to pose for me


----------



## CaramelKittey

So cute! I can’t believe Pip is all grown up!


----------



## CaramelKittey

Tanya said:


> Ooooh. He looks like he means business


So far he's very interested in our girls, but it's very one-sided! Of course, Gracie is the only one in heat who wants to get bred, but she can't be bred to Jack since they are both polled..


----------



## MadHouse

Tanya said:


> Look at those models. Ladies and gentleman on the left pip is sporting beautiful stockingless leggings with a top fur line of well bristled hair.... i wish I could get my two to pose for me


I put some leaves on the platform, they ate them and looked at me for more!


----------



## CaramelKittey

MadHouse said:


> I put some leaves on the platform, they ate them and looked at me for more!


Great idea! Mine just scream if their leaves 'touched the ground!' Oh the horror. :haha:


----------



## MadHouse

CaramelKittey said:


> Great idea! Mine just scream if their leaves 'touched the ground!' Oh the horror. :haha:


They "technically " didn't, did they? It all depends on what the thong is!


----------



## CaramelKittey

MadHouse said:


> They "technically " didn't, did they? It all depends on what the thong is!


Since you put your leaves on a platform, yours are safe! My goats must think my leaves are contaminated with 'dirt germs.' Yet they still think it's 'fun' to eat dirt...


----------



## CaramelKittey

Here are some pictures from the Autumn Splendor Goat Show. It was 43 degrees at the show, and my goats did NOT appreciate the fact that they were shaved. :heehee:









Gracie









Squeaks









The ride home.


----------



## Tanya

I love that. No mine want the leaves on the tree


----------



## toth boer goats

(thumbup)


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Nice show goats. Poor babies...i bet they were feeezing!


----------



## CaramelKittey

Moers kiko boars said:


> Nice show goats. Poor babies...i bet they were feeezing!


Thank you! They were shivering! You could tell which goats came from NJ, PA, and NY since all the NJ and PA goats were shivering but the NY goats thought it was fine.


----------



## MadHouse

CaramelKittey said:


> Here are some pictures from the Autumn Splendor Goat Show. It was 43 degrees at the show, and my goats did NOT appreciate the fact that they were shaved. :heehee:
> 
> View attachment 188519
> 
> Gracie
> 
> View attachment 188521
> 
> Squeaks
> 
> View attachment 188523
> 
> The ride home.


First shivering and then being told you have to go on a diet! I bet your girls are not fans of shows right now!!! :haha:


----------



## CaramelKittey

MadHouse said:


> First shivering and then being told you have to go on a diet! I bet your girls are not fans of shows right now!!! :haha:


Not at all! :haha: I told them there shouldn't be any reason to shave them until their kidding clips in February & May if we can get them bred.


----------



## Tanya

Oh i am so glad we dont do shows


----------



## Tanya

Morning nibbles. Its just after 7 in the morning and he is enjoying nibbles


----------



## Tanya

For the sake of not making new posts here is an update of my back to normal babies. Loving to spend time with moms in their newly mowed paddock.


----------



## Tanya




----------



## Tanya

Lots of cuddles and eating moms walking stick.


----------



## Tanya

And Destiny is tired of the camara of course. And Gizmo agrees. Photos are just too much.


----------



## Tanya

Playing king of the castle


----------



## MadHouse

So good to see them eat and play!:goatrun::rungoat:
That is a lovely rock for goats!


----------



## toth boer goats

Nice.


----------



## Tanya

They take turns butting each other off, but in the end they both just love to lie on it and watch the world go by. The other day a Hadeda was on it and they were just confounded that something else had the cheek to actually sit on their Rock. They circled it a few times and then ended up settling to lie on the tree stump. I think it might be because the bird just looked bigger than the chickens...


----------



## MadHouse

I always find it fascinating to watch goats react to or interact with other animals. I looked up the Hadeda. Beautiful bird!


----------



## Tanya

@MadHouse we have a family of about 20 of them visit us. They are beautiful birds. I love them. The egyption geese love the dam we have and Gizmo is petrified of them.


----------



## MadHouse

I listened to the sounds the Hadeda makes (on Wikipedia). I was practically there and could see them. The internet is something else.
I can inderstand Gizmo.
Coco is still afraid of my rooster. Because Coco was small once and the rooster was big and scary. Now Jeffrey the buck thinks the rooster is a funny looking doe.


----------



## MadHouse

Tanya said:


> View attachment 197419
> View attachment 197421
> View attachment 197423


I never noticed Destiny and Gizmo have matching pyjamas!


----------



## Tanya

Lol. They do.


----------



## toth boer goats

Yep.


----------



## Tanya

Enjoying the sunset together....


----------



## Tanya

Mamma goat (me) walking the "herd"....nice cool afternoon stroll before bedtime.


----------



## toth boer goats

(thumbup)


----------



## MadHouse

Looks lovely!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh..they are both looking sooo good! Beautiful area!


----------



## Tanya

@cdtaylor91 you can check out this thread. Gizmo and Destiny


----------



## Tanya

Gizmo at 11 months loving his momma


----------



## Tanya

And beautiful Destiny. Being lazy in the autumn sun


----------



## Tanya

And my gravid leopard tortoise... skilly


----------



## Tanya

Ground zero. At Gizmo level


----------



## MadHouse

Thanks for the beautiful pictures! 💕


----------



## FizzyGoats

I love looking through all the pictures on this thread and reading the little stories. Such beautiful goats. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awww Gizmo & Destiny! Ive missed seeing them! They look great. Youve done amazing work with them. I like your tortoise. How big will he/she get?


----------



## Tanya

@moers she can get to boulder size and then some. She is one of three. They are my own private rescues. They are one of our national small five and very endangered. 

Chevani has a tic tok account. My_2_goats. She does allot with Gizmo and Destiny on there. You should check it out


----------



## Tanya

FizzyGoats said:


> I love looking through all the pictures on this thread and reading the little stories. Such beautiful goats. Thank you for sharing!


Thank you. We love these 2 so much. They see us as part of their herd. Its really cool.


----------



## Tanya




----------



## Tanya

Pre_winter... still beautiful days


----------



## MadHouse

Beautiful!
Is this the Springbok?


----------



## Tanya

Hi Madhouse. Its one of the 7. Thats my youngest male. My 5 females are all preggers and dad is skalking around sulking. This little one was just outside my house


----------



## MadHouse

Will the young bok be accepted by dad’s side and can he keep living there?


----------



## Tanya

No. He will be rehomed when the babies are born. He will try kill them because he is jealous and dad will try kill him through dominance.


----------



## Boers4ever

What a fascinating animal! Cool! It’s interesting to know that you are pre-winter when we are just now getting over winter. I’m a geography nerd lol


----------



## toth boer goats

Pretty.


----------



## Tanya

Its getting cold really quickly now.


----------



## EJskeleton

Tanya said:


> Its getting cold really quickly now.


That’s crazy! Here it’s starting to get sooooo hot. 🥵


----------



## Tanya

We had some heavy rain in the western cape and snow on the mountains... so now we are being hit with our first official cold front


----------



## EJskeleton

Tanya said:


> We had some heavy rain in the western cape and snow on the mountains... so now we are being hit with our first official cold front


That sounds.... awesome. (Sorry, I love crazy weather.) 😝


----------



## Tanya

Well. Its currently raining here. Which is highly unusual for this time of year. And its icy cold.


----------



## EJskeleton

Tanya said:


> Well. Its currently raining here. Which is highly unusual for this time of year. And its icy cold.


Ouch! Yeah, I don’t like really cold weather, unless it’s snowing. How do the goats handle it?


----------



## Tanya

My babies are warm and snuggled up in their night time pen. They actually love water in general. Its just the thunder and lightning that scares them.


----------



## EJskeleton

Tanya said:


> My babies are warm and snuggled up in their night time pen. They actually love water in general. Its just the thunder and lightning that scares them.


Awwww! Sounds so cute! That’s crazy that they love water... my goats want nothing to do with it. And yes, lightning and thunder do scare the goats here also. 😢 The kids especially.


----------



## Tanya

Destiny runs screaming when the lightning happens. Gizmo dances around on the tractor tyres.... 
They play in the sprinklers with my daughter in the summer


----------



## toth boer goats

Sudden weather changes are concerning, watch your goats closely.


----------



## Tanya

@tothI promise I will.


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## FizzyGoats

Tanya said:


> They play in the sprinklers with my daughter in the summer


That is too funny. I hope you can get some pics of this when your warm wether comes round again.


----------



## Tanya

If you go look you may find one from 2020 on this thread. I will certainly do so.


----------



## Tanya

Its snack time


----------



## MadHouse

Tanya said:


> Its snack time
> View attachment 208008


Who are these two cuties?


----------



## Tanya

MadHouse said:


> Who are these two cuties?


These are my sisters two dogs. Tequila and Bella. She visited me yesterday.


----------



## Tanya

Sunday morning breakfast


----------



## Tanya

Autumn coloring.


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Tanya

Ok so this morning my two monsters decided they would not go into their day time field. Instead for 45 minutes we were maaaaed qt and sent hunting to just get them to into.... why because there is an alien in the quarentine pen next door..... this morning I had two very cross goats on my hands.....


----------



## MadHouse

Who is the alien?


----------



## FizzyGoats

Do you have a pic of their neighbor alien?


----------



## Tanya

2 sheep who are being rescued... I will take one this afternoon


----------



## FizzyGoats

Tanya said:


> 2 sheep who are being rescued... I will take one this afternoon


Awh, poor alien rescue sheep. Not making any new goat friends...yet.


----------



## Tanya

And now those 2 aliens are hiding.... i cannot get pictures... its killing me


----------



## Tanya

2 of my 5 red duikers. These are my 2 breeder feemales. I rescued them from a small holding in Limpopo. They were chained to a tree as pets.


----------



## MadHouse

I am glad they get to have a nice life now!


----------



## Tanya

They do. And only if I have vetted a suiter do I allow them to have babies. They cant have the same genetics. They breed for life and if a female mates with a son or grandson the babies are automatically deformed in one way or another


----------



## Tanya

I wish I can get these fallow deer to ALL stand together


----------



## FizzyGoats

They’re so pretty. So glad you’re giving them all such happy lives now.


----------



## toth boer goats

How neat.


----------



## Tanya

While I remember. Today Gizmo is 1 years old. And I am not even there to give him scratches. Tomorrow I will take him and Destiny special treats.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Happy birthday Gizmo!


----------



## Tanya

NigerianNewbie said:


> Happy birthday Gizmo!


Thank you. At least he had Destiny with him.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh please give Gizmo a scratch and a hug for me. Happy Birthday!


----------



## FizzyGoats

Give him extra birthday scratches from his fans here at TGS when you see him.


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Tanya

OMW. By this time of winter we are dressed as if we live in the north pole and have - temperatures. By Friday we are looking at summer temps again. Yes we have 1 cold front coming the week after but this is just too confusing.... but my yard is doing well and I dont have much feed need this year...


----------



## Tanya




----------



## Tanya

Padfoot. Nikitas baby


----------



## MellonFriend

Oh man, he's beautiful!


----------



## Tanya

P.s. that is my brother in the background. We took a ride to my dads house today.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Family time, that’s awesome. And that is a gorgeous dog.


----------



## Tanya

Nikita says thank you. She loves her paddy so much. My goats dislike him. But the twice he was in there with Chevani he just wanted to love on them and sniff them to check them. Gizmo danced around him and Destiny practically ran circles in panick. He hasnt been in there again.


----------



## Tanya




----------



## Tanya

These are some old photos I dug up... the beginings of my little rescue


----------



## Tanya

This is my home now


----------



## Tanya

Baby emus at 2 weeks... parents both were killed by poachers


----------



## Tanya

My rehab peacock.... we called him "Yelp"


----------



## Tanya

Chevani with her farm friends. She was 2 here


----------



## Tanya

Successful springbok breeding.... my first. The momma's name was Anna


----------



## Tanya

Yelp and his friend welp.... Welp arrived here with broken wings.... we fixed him right up


----------



## Tanya

Me and my step children and Chevani giving one on one love


----------



## Tanya

My blue crane rescue.... he had a broken wing


----------



## Tanya

Released


----------



## Tanya

Gizmo is first in line


----------



## Tanya

Gizmo and Destiny


----------



## FizzyGoats

I love these pictures. Your place is so amazing and does so much good for all the animals. It’s really impressive. And what a place to grow up, surrounded by all the beautiful creatures.


----------



## MadHouse

Thank you for sharing all these amazing pictures and stories!!
It must be a wondrous life to grow up with all sorts of rescued animals.


----------



## Goatastic43

Amazing pictures! It’s awesome what you do there with your family!


----------



## toth boer goats

How cute.


----------



## Tanya

Our first new winter edition. A springbuck ewe. What a beauty. She is 3 days old.


----------



## MisFit Ranch

Gizmo and Destiny remind me of my girl Oakley, or at least their baby pictures do!








(she’s the doe in front)


----------



## Tanya

Jip. Gizmo looks like that now. He has such a chilled look too..... yours are beautiful now.


----------



## FizzyGoats

That baby is so adorable! And I’m a sucker for goats with those face markings. Very cute pics.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Beautiful pictures. Amazing peacocks! Love that your family is right there with you!


----------



## toth boer goats

Very nice.


----------



## Tanya

I forgot to say. We had another wee one born today. I couldnt tak pictures because momma was walking around for about 30 minutes with the baby head and front hooves hanging out. Baby is fine. Momma is fine. Apparently its new high fashion to give the baby a preview of the world before actually dropping it.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

How funny...Birthing announcement?🤪 I would love to see pictures when you can.


----------



## Tanya

Yesterdays new addition. The one that got the preview. Also an ewe


----------



## FizzyGoats

That is one adorable baby. And the mother is such a beautiful animal!

I love that it got a little tour before committing on this whole being born thing.


----------



## MadHouse

That is precious! To be able to watch the birth and this little one growing up. Interesting that in nature too birth isn’t always textbook easy. I am glad it all went well.


----------



## Tanya

In the wild mom and baby would have been lunch


----------



## toth boer goats

How cute.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thanks for shareing those pictures with us. Amazing Natural Beauty!


----------



## FizzyGoats

Tanya said:


> In the wild mom and baby would have been lunch


Thank goodness they were at your place. Now they get to be happy mama and baby.


----------



## Tanya

Look mom. I am one with the tree... 😁. I am hiding good. See the lady with the phone cannot see me.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

How cute! Shes trying! Lol


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww.


----------



## MellonFriend

Your animals all look so healthy! They are so lucky to have you, Tanya. 🥰 I can't believe how big Gizmo and Destiny are. They grow up so fast!


----------



## Tanya

I had such a sad morning. My smallest springbuck died during the night. She was onky a week old. We cant put the wild into pens and I think this little girl was lying on a wr spot on the ground because my tenant was very bright and watered their dead grass last night. I am furious.
But I am in no mood to go reprimand tenants this morning. 😢


----------



## MadHouse

I am so sorry about the baby springbuck. 😔


----------



## Tanya

late afternoon looking for nibbles. Human houses have those.


----------



## ksalvagno

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Tanya

Me too. I removed all hoses for a week. These guys just dont care.


----------



## FizzyGoats

That’s so sad. I’m sure your tenants will never make that mistake again. How depressing and frustrating. I’m sorry.


----------



## MellonFriend

Such sad news. I'm so sorry.😔


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Maybe..they just dont know. Im so sorry you lost him.


----------



## Goatastic43

I’m so sorry


----------



## Tanya

Yeah. I just take things away and verbally explain why. It waa so sad this morning


----------



## toth boer goats

I am sorry to hear that.


----------



## Tanya

At last. After all this time she trusts me


----------



## FizzyGoats

That didn’t take too long for her being wild. She’s so pretty! I’m glad she realizes you’re one of the good guys now.


----------



## Tanya

It is her baby that died


----------



## Tanya

My good eggs from 6 hens.


----------



## Tanya

My bad eggs to be scrambled and fed back to the hens


----------



## FizzyGoats

Poor girl. She’s seems to be doing well after all that. Thankfully she’s in a place where she gets excellent care. 

I never thought about feeding the bad eggs back. I scramble them up a few good eggs (shell and all) and feed them those. I didn’t realize I could use the floaters for them. Always learning.


----------



## ksalvagno

Are the good eggs for hatching?


----------



## Tanya

Floaters are excellent for them. But the egg must not smell bad. It must not be rotten. Never boil them proper scramble. You can crush the shells and add. You can add some dried medicinal herbs too so you get it in them. Also add garlic. They will devour it.


----------



## Tanya

ksalvagno said:


> Are the good eggs for hatching?


The good eggs are unfortunately not good for hatching. The rooster is working them but no hens have shown me fertile eggs. When you candle an egg you want to incubate tjey generally show veins. My girls are not there yet. And none are broody yet.


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## FizzyGoats

Tanya said:


> Floaters are excellent for them. But the egg must not smell bad. It must not be rotten. Never boil them proper scramble. You can crush the shells and add. You can add some dried medicinal herbs too so you get it in them. Also add garlic. They will devour it.


I will start adding this in to my weekly preventative I do (weekly through the warm, wet months anyway). I chop up pumpkins seeds and mix in some herbs and essential oil (heavily diluted). The turkeys like it as is and devour it. The chickens are unimpressed. I bet adding the eggs to theirs (because they love the eggs) will make them a little more enthusiastic. Thank you for the suggestion!


----------



## Tanya

winter brings them right up to my door. I just love it.


----------



## Tanya

Daddy bringing baby closrr


----------



## ksalvagno

That is so neat!


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ohhh Im jealous! What Beautiful creatures to come up to your door!  🥰 🥰


----------



## FizzyGoats

That’s so amazing!


----------



## Tanya




----------



## NigerianNewbie

Is this a Emu chick?


----------



## FizzyGoats

How precious!


----------



## Tanya

Its a 3 day old emu chick. He wandered from dad and momma emu was trying to trample him...


----------



## MellonFriend

Poor baby! Good thing he has Chevani to show him some love.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

What a beautiful picture!


----------



## Tanya

Yeah. We gave him back to dad. Dad immediately tucked him under his neck feathers


----------



## toth boer goats

How cute.


----------



## Tanya




----------



## Tanya

Only four out of 17. But he is a proud poppa


----------



## K.B.

Tanya said:


> Only four out of 17. But he is a proud poppa


Cool boy he's looks big! My cousin has a huge white turkey! So beautiful


----------



## K.B.

K.B. said:


> Cool boy he's looks big! My cousin has a huge white turkey! So beautiful


Oh it's an emu! No wonder it looked big sorry I hadn't read the before! That's awesome!


----------



## MellonFriend

So does the dad take care of some of them and the mom the others? Or were those the only ones that survived?


----------



## Goatastic43

What a fun thing to look out and see in the morning!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awww they are ADORABLE! I hope you feed Papa Emu something special for all his hard work! Such a neat site to see ! Thanks for shareing!


----------



## Tanya

Poppa looks after all the babies. Only these little guys hatched.


----------



## Tanya




----------



## FizzyGoats

What an amazing place filled with amazing animals. The people are pretty wonderful, too.


----------



## K.B.

Tanya said:


> View attachment 211975


Your so lucky!


----------



## toth boer goats

Nice.


----------



## Tanya

Gizmo yesterday


----------



## Tanya

Destiny guzling


----------



## FizzyGoats

Look at those cuties!


----------



## toth boer goats

Nice goats.


----------



## Kass

Too cute! I can imagine how wonderful it must be to wake up every morning and see all this life around you. So peaceful. 

Sent from my SM-A115U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ok @Tanya ...Dont get too excited...but heres my wildlife🤣🤪








Its not near as wild as yours. Its just all I get! Lol


----------



## Tanya

@Moers kiko boars i love it. Humming birds are so amazing


----------



## toth boer goats

👍


----------



## Tanya




----------



## FizzyGoats

I’m a sucker for the sweet little head tilt. ️


----------



## Tanya

Oh. I forgit to mention. He got out while it rained and I jad to keep him from eating everything.. 🤣. He was agitated and very upset.


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## FizzyGoats

No, not that little angel face. He can do no wrong. I’m sure of it.


----------



## Tanya

He was so upset about the rain.


----------



## Tanya

Sunday morning breakfast time


----------



## toth boer goats

👍 😊


----------



## Tanya

Nijita and Chevani


----------



## Tanya

Paddy sitting by his momma


----------



## FizzyGoats

Such great pictures!


----------



## toth boer goats

Cute pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tanya

This is Sebenza. She was one of the first rescued wild dog that was released about 7 years ago. This was taken of her in April 2021.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Wow, what an impressive looking dog. Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Tanya

FizzyGoats said:


> Wow, what an impressive looking dog. Absolutely beautiful.


That is definately not a pet. She with the pack will rip you apart. But Sebenza was caught in a trap around her neck. But she is such a beautiful girl. Wild dogs are endangered.


----------



## FizzyGoats

She is gorgeous. And you can tell she’s wild and meant to be wild just by looking at her. So glad she could be rescued and released. Such important and often thankless work.


----------



## MellonFriend

So cool that you got to see a picture of her again! She is so gorgeous.


----------



## toth boer goats

Wow, she is beautiful but indeed dangerous.


----------



## Tanya

Yeah. They are very cruel hunters running their prey to exhaustion and eating it while it is alive. One wild dog alone is actually harmless but if you get your pack thats very dangerous. But they are actually very stunning dogs.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

It has always amazed me, how Beautiful the Killers are. They are amazing in color, perfect camouflage. But so stunning just to look at
So sleek and strong.


----------



## Tanya

Killers are amazing. Wild dogs have a pack dynamic that puts the human to shame.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

WOW, she is absolutely breathtaking to look at!! She definitely is a magnificent work of God!!! God sure is a wonderful creator and He is more than worthy of our praises! 😍 🥰


----------



## Tanya

"HEY GUUUYYYYSSSS.... WHO IS THAT TAKING PICTURES OF ME?"
My tame Fallow deer playing peek a boo o my porch


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

So cute!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ohhh shes watching you. Lol Is that a little green peeking through that yard?


----------



## toth boer goats

Cute.


----------



## Tanya

She arrived here today. Her momma was no where to be found. They found her with dead siblongs in a den.


----------



## FizzyGoats

How sad. She is so tiny and cute. Glad she made it to you.


----------



## Tanya

Yeah. The young girl tried and got allot of the lice and ticks off her. She has sores on her hocks so we gonna work some more on her


----------



## MellonFriend

Oh sweetie! I'm going to have to show her to my pig-loving younger sister. 

Is she a wild or domestic species of pig?


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ah ho....those baby chicks are gonna have to Share Mama...
Pretty soon you will be covered in babies as you attempt to rest! Lol


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Aww, poor thing. What a rough start to life she had/has. Thank you so much for taking her in!! She's very sweet looking!


----------



## Tanya

Believe it or not she comes from a wild litter. Warthog. She is only a few weeks old. She aint climbing on me any time soon. I just heal these and off they go to the reserve. I am actually quit scared of pigs. They bite quit sore and in my current state of health she can do some damage.


----------



## toth boer goats

How cute.


----------



## Tanya

I think mona lisa has fallen in love with Nikita... or is it the other way around?


----------



## toth boer goats

How cute.


----------



## FizzyGoats

I think it’s mutual. So sweet.


----------



## Tanya

If you not going to cuddle me you can have a picture of my nose.....










Come on human. I will even put my head on your lap.













Now that is just the spot.


----------



## Tanya

Its hot and its almost brunch time.


----------



## Tanya

Meet hotshot and her surprise. He is 3 days old. He was born on the farm next to where Chevani goes for riding lessons. Momma is a wild one...

Baby was nick named Bambi


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awww...a lovely deer..
Oh my what a long legged beauty! Bambi is adorable!!💔💗💓💕


----------



## toth boer goats

How cute.


----------



## Tanya

Cooling down


----------



## FizzyGoats

So cute. It looks like that little pig has already grown a lot!


----------



## Tanya

That sow is only 8 weeks old and already biting things. She goes to another farm in 3 weeks


----------



## Moers kiko boars

You got her healthy and happy! Good job!


----------



## Tanya

Moers kiko boars said:


> You got her healthy and happy! Good job!


Yeah. Wild pigs skins are different to normal pigs. So used a clay humans use to make facial masks from. Very healing. She is so happy Ibam so tempted to keep her


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Tanya

Gizmo asking for more apple and garlic










Destiny licking out the trough wondering where the rest is.


----------



## ksalvagno

Cute!


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww.


----------



## Tanya

My beautiful Gizmo









My beautiful Destiny


----------



## FizzyGoats

Aw, they are so cute.


----------



## toth boer goats

Cute.


----------



## Tanya

And Mona is staying. The vet did a DNA on her. She is cross pot belly and wild pig. She wont survive at the nature reserve


----------



## ksalvagno

Hopefully she will stay nice for you.


----------



## Tanya

We hope so too


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Tanya

So today I had my chickens out of their cage and of course Mona and the goats got to roam free today. Mona has adopted the chickens. She actually herds my girls to stay close to her. The goats dont care and the other animals are not bothered either.


----------



## Goatastic43




----------



## Moers kiko boars

It sounds like Mona is going to "fit" in. I hope she does. She might turn into.a very.nice..LGD💗😁 errr LGP¿🤣😂


----------



## Tanya

Moers kiko boars said:


> It sounds like Mona is going to "fit" in. I hope she does. She might turn into.a very.nice..LGD💗😁 errr LGP¿🤣😂


Somehow I think she will. We do know people who have a huge boar that is just as good at dogging as his 2 shephards he has.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Tanya said:


> So today I had my chickens out of their cage and of course Mona and the goats got to roam free today. Mona has adopted the chickens. She actually herds my girls to stay close to her. The goats dont care and the other animals are not bothered either.


Aw, I love this!


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Tanya

Piggy livin it up.. lol. Mud baths in the heat are so cool. And a refreshing drink before a shower is even better.


----------



## FizzyGoats

So stinking cute! That is one happy little pig. Her face in the second pic, you can tell she is just loving life so much.


----------



## Tanya

FizzyGoats said:


> So stinking cute! That is one happy little pig. Her face in the second pic, you can tell she is just loving life so much.


Yeah. If I had let her go the the wildlife farm she would not be rolling in tbe mud or rounding up my chickes for sure. She even stands for me to hose the mud off so that she can go romp with the springbuck to dry off.


----------



## toth boer goats

Cute.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

She looks so happy!💗


----------



## Tanya

Teaching a pig to sit for her munchies. I wish I could post a video


----------



## FizzyGoats

That is too stinking cute!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I bought my niece a mini pig. She named him Hamlet. She has had a very hard life medically, loseing alot to Cancer. Hamlet has helped her through alot of pain. He is house trained, and does alot of tricks. He is smarter than most dogs, and funny.too!


----------



## Tanya

Moers kiko boars said:


> I bought my niece a mini pig. She named him Hamlet. She has had a very hard life medically, loseing alot to Cancer. Hamlet has helped her through alot of pain. He is house trained, and does alot of tricks. He is smarter than most dogs, and funny.too!
> View attachment 215027


Oh piggy wigs are amazing little critters. They make wonderful companions. They are veey intellegent and understand many commands. I love that your niece is benefitting from the little piggy wiggs


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Yes Hamlet put alot of Hope in her life! She always wanted one. I just had to wait till she was healthy enough to take care of and train him. Lol He is so smart, it didnt take long. And he is hilarious!


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww.


----------



## Tanya

They have such characters. I love it when both my goats and Mona get the zoomies at the same time.


----------



## Tanya

When the reighndeer have eaten the weeping willow to a sailors haircut


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## FizzyGoats

Neatest tree trimming service ever!


----------



## Tanya




----------



## Tanya

Can you believe that in Feb and May these two stinkers will be 2 years old????


----------



## toth boer goats

Pretty goats.


----------



## MellonFriend

That is amazing! They grow up so fast. 🎂


----------



## Tanya

Yeah and I am super careful around their horns. Chevanibwalks them both so comfortably and so easily.


----------



## MellonFriend

Hey @Tanya, I noticed that you've been gone for a little while, everything okay?


----------



## Tanya

Contemplations and hard decisions @MellonFriend


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

I've been thinking about you, too, Tanya! Praying for you!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Youve changed your avatar? Are you ok? Whats going on?


----------



## toth boer goats

I hope you stay with us Tanya.


----------



## Tanya

When pig feed tastes better... yes my chickens made that mess


----------



## Tanya

And my pig think she is a human


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Good to see your pictures! Glad you are back!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Tanya said:


> View attachment 220279
> 
> 
> And my pig think she is a human


I can't remember her name! But she has gotten so big! Thanks for sharing the photos. It's always fun to see your animals.


----------



## toth boer goats

Cute pig.


----------



## Tanya

Meet our new addition.


----------



## Rancho Draco

Cutie!


----------



## Tanya

It is. This little hatched from an egg my African cross silky stole from my seabrite. We all thought it wouldnt hatch because when I candled there was no sign of life. Lo and behold today we have a baby and the theif has no cooking clue what to do with the alien


----------



## Moers kiko boars

The thief may not know what to do...But YOU DO!💕 What a pleasant suprise!


----------



## Tanya

Moers kiko boars said:


> The thief may not know what to do...But YOU DO!💕 What a pleasant suprise!


Yeah . It is dubbed Cinnamon and it just dont keep quiet. But it is cute and already attached to me. I am going to teach it to ride pirate parrot on my shoulder.😁


----------



## Moers kiko boars

That would be a really cute picture!


----------



## Tanya

Look who is at work with me.


----------



## ksalvagno

Awwww!


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww.


----------



## Tanya

Gizmo my boy. What a goofy face










Destiny ignoring the world


----------



## toth boer goats

👍😊


----------



## Tanya

No momma. No kisses tonight










I am still a little fluffy spec...


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awwww how cute! Lovely little one!


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww how cute.


----------



## FizzyGoats

So sweet!


----------



## Tanya

at 6 weeks Cinamine has learnt the value of photobombin


----------



## Tanya




----------



## Tanya

And tomorrow Destiny will be 2 years old. Will get some pics up of her...


----------



## FizzyGoats

Aw, love those photos!


----------



## Tanya

Happy birthday Destiny.


----------



## Rancho Draco

Happy birthday!


----------



## toth boer goats

Happy birthday Destiny. 🎁

Beautiful pics, love seeing them.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Aww! Was actually thinking about Destiny’s birthday 3 days ago. Happy birthday sweet girl!


----------



## KY Goat Girl

On leap year, isn’t her birthdays Feb. 29th?


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Is she 2 now? Wow time goes fast! She looks great for an Older Doe!🤣😂💞💗💖💝!


----------



## Tanya

Rancho Draco said:


> Happy birthday!


Thank you


----------



## Tanya

toth boer goats said:


> Happy birthday Destiny. 🎁
> 
> Beautiful pics, love seeing them.


She was at her usual spot ontop of the rock. Looking regal.


----------



## Tanya

KY Goat Girl said:


> On leap year, isn’t her birthdays Feb. 29th?


Yeah. So she is actually 1.5 years lol.... but we cant rob her now can we... lol


----------



## Tanya

Moers kiko boars said:


> Is she 2 now? Wow time goes fast! She looks great for an Older Doe!🤣😂💞💗💖💝!


Yeah. I was saying to Chevani this morning time has flown for us. We are considering letter her become a mom once. But not too sure what to expect. In 2024 is her other real birthday.... 😂


----------



## FizzyGoats

Happy birthday, Destiny! She’s a big girl now.


----------



## DDFN

Love the pictures! Hope you all are doing well.


----------



## MadHouse

Happy birthday, regal girl!!
I wish you many yummy eats today! 🎂


----------



## Tanya

So Gizmo will be 2 in May.... Its madness how fast time is flying. Skye, Nikita's Alsation police dog that is only 16 months old decided to deliver 6 puppies last night. We didn't even know she was expecting because she is a police dog...... 2 were still born but 4 have made it...... So she is a huge fan of Greek and Norse names..... here are a couple, what do you think? Bear in mind we haven't sexed the pups yet... and I can only post pictures this afternoon.....

Thor
Loki
Athena
Andromeda
Herculese
Adonis
Cressida
Iris
Artemis
Odin


----------



## ksalvagno

The puppies will keep you busy!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

All those names will work! Congrats on all the puppies!


----------



## Tanya

Three little boys and 1 little girl


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ohhhh how preciouse!💖💝💞💗


----------



## Tanya

Momma is really good with them.


----------



## Tanya

So their names are Ra, Appolo, Loki and Artemis.


----------



## MellonFriend

What a surprise! They are so cute!


----------



## Tanya

And what a surprise they were. Momma showed no signs of anything. Do dogs have "doe codes" too?


----------



## MadHouse

Aww!! So cute!!
She must have had a secret date with another police dog?


----------



## Tanya

Yes. His name is Scoopy. He is the only unneutered male there. We were going to have her sterilized end April. Oh well. At least we know she is a good mom.


----------



## MellonFriend

Will you be keeping any of the puppies?


----------



## Tanya

All the pups are already spoken fot. They willl got to the police training school and then be deployed from there.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Aww! The pups are adorable! And I love their mom as well!  I love police dogs! Ever since I was really little (like 6-7) I have loved watching those K-9 tv shows. Police dogs are so brave.


----------



## Goatastic43

Congratulations! They’re adorable! Soak up that puppy breath!


----------



## Tanya

They do smell wonderful. Yeah. Skye is highly tactically trained. Dad is a trainer dog. He shows the newbies what is expected. I will try get pictures of him too.


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh how cute. 😊


----------



## Tanya

Ok. So. Its been comin a while now. But I will be vacating the grounds in December. Its the right thing to do. It is getting mor difficult to maintain and there are not enough hours in the day.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Your moving? To where? I’m not following.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Please explain. Are you ok?


----------



## DDFN

Tanya said:


> So Gizmo will be 2 in May.... Its madness how fast time is flying. Skye, Nikita's Alsation police dog that is only 16 months old decided to deliver 6 puppies last night. We didn't even know she was expecting because she is a police dog...... 2 were still born but 4 have made it...... So she is a huge fan of Greek and Norse names..... here are a couple, what do you think? Bear in mind we haven't sexed the pups yet... and I can only post pictures this afternoon.....
> 
> Thor
> Loki
> Athena
> Andromeda
> Herculese
> Adonis
> Cressida
> Iris
> Artemis
> Odin


Love all the name options but Artemis really sticks out to me. Congrats!


----------



## Tanya

KY Goat Girl said:


> Your moving? To where? I’m not following.


I had to sell everything in March. It is expensive and funding has run dry. The NPO is becoming part of a larger more established group. I am moving my girls and our personal animals to a smaller place.


----------



## Tanya

Moers kiko boars said:


> Please explain. Are you ok?


We are good. Its not a bad thing.


----------



## Tanya

DDFN said:


> Love all the name options but Artemis really sticks out to me. Congrats!


Yeah. Nikita loves it too


----------



## ksalvagno

Glad it isn't a bad thing for you. Sorry you have to move.


----------



## Tanya

ksalvagno said:


> Glad it isn't a bad thing for you. Sorry you have to move.


I am too. I must do what I have to. I cannot handle the animals going through a tough time. Winter here will be very harsh on them.


----------



## toth boer goats

I am so sorry you are having a hard time. 
Seems many are going through tough times.
Praying things will get better for you. 🤗 🙏


----------



## KY Goat Girl

I’m sorry you have to move. Praying everything goes smoothly.


----------



## MellonFriend

Wishing you and your family (furry included) a smooth transition! 🤗


----------



## DDFN

Tanya I am so sorry you had to move. Just hang in there and we are thinking about you. I have been so busy at work I haven't had much time to check in with you or to even check back on the book creator project we started with you.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thankyou for letting me know its a good move. Theres alot of Krazy things going on over there. I just want you & yours safe and healthy. Sending you prayers! ✝


----------



## Goatastic43

Aw I’m sorry your having to move. Things can definitely get crazy and busy fast! Praying you have an easy time with it!


----------



## toth boer goats

🤗


----------



## Tanya

2 today. Happy birthday


----------



## MadHouse

Happy Birthday Gizmo!!! 💜 🎂 💥


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh my goodness..
2 already? Really? HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY! Still lookin Good!


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Happy Birthday Gizmo!


----------



## toth boer goats

Happy birthday 🎂


----------



## Boer Mama

I love all your pics and I feel caught up somewhat. Lol
I’d seen some of your post previously but hadnt scrolled thru all of it… 
How’s your new place working out with all your animals? Everyone have their spots and are happily settled in? 😊


----------



## Tanya

We are only moving in December. I will need to rehome some of the wilder animals. But we will be moving to a small farm


----------



## Boer Mama

Tanya said:


> We are only moving in December. I will need to rehome some of the wilder animals. But we will be moving to a small farm


Oh ok - I guess I skimmed too fast on that part. I saw you’d sold in March 😅
Hope all goes as well as possible when the time comes 😊


----------



## toth boer goats

🤗


----------



## Tanya

Ok. So we moved to the new place on the 24th. I have so much stuff my new house is toooo small we took Destiny and Gizmo, beast and her 3 babies, Caxton and Daisy. Padfoot will join us in December when Nikita gets back from the UK. That was the saddest farewell to Mona Pig and my other animals. I wasnt too worried about the people that worked for me, apparently the new owner is a real peace of work. But now I breath again. Once we are settled Chevani gets herself a chestnut gelding called cyber. And we start the real farm life we so desperately need. It broke my heart turning rescues away. I couldnt sleep at first, but realised that my body and soul just couldnt do it any more. But we are doing so well and I know the Good Lord will open a way for us again.


----------



## MadHouse

Thanks for the update!
Good to hear you are doing well, even with the sad farewells.
Good luck with the settling in, and the new gelding!


----------



## Boer Mama

We will definitely need pictures of the new chestnut gelding… he sounds beautiful 😍 

Ok, is it December for you? I’m so confused. Lol

I know weather wise is opposite for seasons, but just assumed the months were the same around the world, just different seasons.
I hope the downsize gives you a bit more time to relax! I know having to say goodbye wasn’t fun…


----------



## DDFN

Glad you all are adjusting to the move. Oh i bet she is excited about her new gelding.

Hoping to touch base with you all again soon!


----------



## Tanya

Boer Mama said:


> We will definitely need pictures of the new chestnut gelding… he sounds beautiful 😍
> 
> Ok, is it December for you? I’m so confused. Lol
> 
> I know weather wise is opposite for seasons, but just assumed the months were the same around the world, just different seasons.
> I hope the downsize gives you a bit more time to relax! I know having to say goodbye wasn’t fun…


No it is October. Africa hasnt yet gotten its own orbit just yet... we moved sooner because I use December to rest.


----------



## Boer Mama

Tanya said:


> No it is October. Africa hasnt yet gotten its own orbit just yet... we moved sooner because I use December to rest.


I feel like an airhead for having asked about it 😅
Moving a little earlier than planned is a much more logical explanation.😆
Glad you will be able to get everyone settled and then have a chance to rest up.


----------



## DDFN

I am starting to think my students may send me into orbit lol. So ready for fall break. Glad you get a rest in December


----------



## Tanya

Its ok guys. I often think I am occupying my own planet. 😄. I feel honoured to have it confirmed.


----------



## Tanya

Look how happy they are


----------



## toth boer goats

👍😁


----------



## Tanya

Getting ready for show and tell.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Boer Mama

I bet her class votes she has the best show and tell! Not everyday you get to bring a goat to school 💕


----------



## DDFN

Tanya for what ever reason the first picture was a content warning lol apparently I must be over 18 to see her holding her goat back from that delicious tree! Lol. Hope show and tell went well!


----------



## Boer Mama

I had the content warning too… I was like, come on, their not even giving smooches! 😂


----------



## toth boer goats

Love the pics thanks for sharing. 😊


----------



## Tanya

Both goats were a hit. The teacher even let her keep them in class the whole time. She learnt that those two loooovvveeee lemon tree leaves and olive trèe leaves. It was just the cleanup after that was not so fun. Fortunately the hay stack in the corner was easy enough. 🤣

She had a ball and I believe Dwstiny and Gizmo loved it to. There was no head butting which is surprising. They enjoyed the pets. 

All in all a success.


----------



## MadHouse

That does sound like a big success!
I am glad it went so well!


----------



## FizzyGoats

How fun! Sounds like they were the stars of the show (and tell).


----------



## Moers kiko boars

How Fun, taking goats school! I bet everyone loved Destiny & Gizmo!


----------



## Tanya

The teacher vowed never to do a show and tell again... apparently, even though Chevani was last and at the end of the day... discipline fell apart....


----------



## Boer Mama

Maybe she’ll let them start fresh and give it another try for 2nd semester 😅


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Welll I think it went over Very Well! Its wonderful when kids get that excited about goats! Ashame the teacher doesnt use it as a reward. The class gets a high score on a test, the goats get to visit! 😘


----------



## toth boer goats

😁👍


----------

